

List of NOSQL database - bijolianabhi
http://nosql-database.org/
Here I am providing link for list of NOSQL database.
======
cperciva
Gah! My eyes!

Seriously, I'm useless at web design, but whoever is responsible for this
really needs to understand that scattering random <b> tags severely detracts
from the readability of this site.

------
cturner
Seeking nosql advice. I'd like a system that allowed for standing queries
instead of synchronous queries.

With mongo, if you want to know if something has changed, you send in a query.

I'd like to have a client subscribed to the db. Essentially, it's saying,
"Whenever you get a dictionary that matches this query, send it through to
me." It would hold this subscription over a standing socket connection.

Does anyone know of a system like this?

~~~
arethuza
CouchDB has a changes API that can send notifications to a client of what has
changed - you can restrict this to changes you are interested in by using
filter functions, which are a bit like views.

See: <http://guide.couchdb.org/editions/1/en/notifications.html>

[NB I can't really compare this to any other NoSQL db - I've only used
CouchDB, although in the past I have built various document oriented data
stored, something that I've now stopped doing!].

